# Ear folds back!!! Help!!!



## whiteron85 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a 10 week old German Shepherd puppy and his left ear doesnt sit the same as his right. His ears arent standing up yet and I know it can take months before they do, but what Im worried about is if maybe his left ear was injured or damaged. There is no visible trauma to his ear and he doesnt lay on one side more than the other. Actually when he lays on his side his ears go into position as if they are standing. But his left ear folds back onto itself. 
I have made a conscious effort to avoid petting and playing with his ears since we picked him up because I have read differing opinions on touching their ears before they stand.
My concern isn't with his ears standing right now, but if the fold will cause problems with his ear standing in the future? His right ear is perking up and randomly stands for a minute or so here and there. If I gently use my finger to unfold, or to move the crease out so his left ear lays like his right, they look like they are about the same. As soon as I pull my finger away it folds back onto itself. 
I have seen videos and articles for using moleskin to help the ears stand. Would it be ok if I cut a small amount of moleskin to cover the crease or fold, to try to push it back into place like his right ear?
Sorry for the long post, any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm no expert but I would say that 10 weeks is far too young to be worrying about ears.


----------



## whiteron85 (Feb 19, 2017)

I understand that is too early to worry about his ears standing, which I'm sure I said in my original post. My concern is with his ear folding back, causing it to crease, and what issues that may cause in the future when his ears are ready to stand.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Your pup's ears will be all over the place until teething is done at around 5-6 mths.They may stand and go down again several times.Don't worry about a crease.It's perfectly normal.Really!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Just give him plenty to chew on and enjoy every moment of his floppy ears, teepee ears, one up-one down ears... they go through so many stages and changes and just when you think they are sorted they flop down again. Enjoy it.


----------



## Lockup1109 (Apr 11, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about his ears much until 5-6 months old. My guy is 12 weeks, his ears go up when he is alerted to something, when chewing on a toy they're usually down, sitting getting pet they are one up one down, taking pictures Theyre up. Constantly changing don't sweat it.


----------

